# Green Mud



## DWaskey (Oct 13, 2010)

Anyone have an eazy way to tell green top taping mud from Topping /+3 when you just have a small partial bucket? I did not keep my buckets straight and now need to sort a few out?


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

stick some on a wall and let dry ,the one thats harder to scrape off is the taping mud.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

DWaskey said:


> Anyone have an eazy way to tell green top taping mud from Topping /+3 when you just have a small partial bucket? I did not keep my buckets straight and now need to sort a few out?


The +3 should be a lot lighter in weight than the green lid mud.:thumbsup:


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

if you're familiar with your products, you should be able to smell it as well. I can pick green top out of any line up.


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

I bought a pack of different colored electrical tapes and wrapped all my bucket handles a different color.

Yellow for taping
Green for finishing
Red for hotmud
Black for confil
Blue for clean water

No more needing to check under the lid. Keeps the labourers from dropping hotmud in buckets of finishing too.

D'S


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

i just used a sharpie and wrote 'taping' & 'finishing' on the lids/buckets. 

but ya, you should be able to smell the difference. The one that smells a bit 'funkier' or smells like it has more adhesive in it, is the taping.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

*The way to tell the difference...*

The taping mud will taste like strawberries where the topping will taste like chocolate!

:jester:









( I just couldn't resist.)


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

rhardman said:


> The taping mud will taste like strawberries where the topping will taste like chocolate!
> 
> :jester:
> 
> ...


And the snozberries taste like snozberries.......lmao


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

If you are really anal about it just dump it out. I mix any and all muds together as long as it's not more than 50/50 usually. I won't tape or stick bead with topping, but if it's less than 50%, you're fine.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*Taste test*

Do the taste test - the taping mud tastes like glue - but seriously the smell test works and I often just rub it between thumb and forefinger to get a feel. If you are really unsure try the mud on a bit of tape against a piece of scrap board. The taping mud will stick when it dries the topping mud wont.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

*Why not add elmers?*

A few times when I was short on AP I added some Elmers glue to topping and it taped out just fine.

May or may not fit this situation but could save time trying to figure things out.

:thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I thought this thread was going to be about the latest greatest No VOC mud, and how it cost $37.95 a box and how OSHA and the EPA are demanding that everyone use it from now on and that it coats like a$$.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

SlimPickins said:


> I thought this thread was going to be about the latest greatest No VOC mud, and how it cost $37.95 a box and how OSHA and the EPA are demanding that everyone use it from now on and that it coats like a$$.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

DWaskey said:


> Anyone have an eazy way to tell green top taping mud from Topping /+3 when you just have a small partial bucket? I did not keep my buckets straight and now need to sort a few out?


You are telling us the buckets arent clearly marked and you accidently may have emptied them and did a bait and switch? Last I checked green mud is in a green pail and plus 3 is in a blue marked pail?


----------



## miketyson986 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi every one, i am new to the forum. sure to learn and share a lot.

really useful thread,

Thanks


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 4 characters.


----------



## TheRustedKnife (Jan 4, 2011)

miketyson986 said:


> Hi every one, i am new to the forum. sure to learn and share a lot.
> 
> really useful thread,
> 
> Thanks


Mike,

Where ya from in SA? I got a cousin form there. 






:jester:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i have been using all purpose almost exclusively because i am sick of carrying buckets around. i am really liking synko lite all purpose these days. i carry one bucket for water and one for mud. space in my truck is a constant issue.


----------

